

Ask HN: What's the point of HN Karma? - kolinko

Just wondering - if our karma isn't shown to other HN members, what is it's point? Is it just for my knowledge?
======
pg
Others can still see your karma
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=kolinko>), just not the points on
individual posts.

------
sp332
Comments and stories with high scores will stay higher on the page than
equally-old stories with fewer points. Also there are some other lists like
"best stories" and "most active" <https://news.ycombinator.com/lists>

------
JoachimSchipper
We can see your karma. Downvoting and flagging are enabled at sufficient
karma. I also understand that high _average_ karma has a small but real effect
on comment rankings.

Also, it keeps people participating.

------
DanBC
An individual post's karma is shown if you access that post through search.

